# What to expect???



## Orthodoxy (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new here (first post!!) just looking for a little more information...

I've been browsing the forum for a week or so and have gathered much useful information, but I still a looking for a bit more...specially from those folks working in the construction sector.

salary - what is the average base salary for a Project Manager with 6-10 years experience?
please define if it's per annum? or monthly?

Geographical location of work Vs residence and the commute time between and mode of transportation?

rent or own?
please define if it's per annum? or monthly?

thanks - there will be more questions to come - just have to do more research and come up with some more...

Cheers...


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

what to expect? expect a lot of stares wherever you go...... the eyes just keep following you and when you irritatingly return the stare or murmur something incomprehensible but closely racist.... the stares get worse...... 


Expect that!


----------



## Orthodoxy (Feb 2, 2010)

by new i meant new to the forum, I have not yet made my way to UAE!!

I am in the early stages of a job offer and I am just trying to do a little homework before the negotiations begin.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot these questions are not going to be easy to answer until after you have secured a job here. Sometimes (2am) it takes me 45 min to drive from one side of dubai to another, and other time, 2 hours or more. Where you work will prob be where you want to live around. And its also dependent on if you are bringing a family and children. 

If you are expecting to stay here for a number of years, you might look into buying. You will have to be here and establish yourself for buying unless you are able to buy out right. Most people rent and get a feel for the place. Your original says you are from America. We seem to have a larger culture shock then other expats. To buy a vehicle, you have to establish yourself as well. I would suggest renting, drive here for a bit and decide what type of vehicle you would feel most safe in  Driving is an experience. 

Hopefully someone can help you out with a range in expat package.


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

> salary - what is the average base salary for a Project Manager with 6-10 years experience?
> please define if it's per annum? or monthly?


I would say around 35-45K AED per month

thats about 10-12K USD per month.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Orthodoxy said:


> Hi all,
> salary - rent or own? ... ...


It has a lot to do with your skin color and then accent! The whiter you are the higher the salary and chance of staying at your job.

Regarding salary, I know a project manager who was getting 60K a month (dirhams) and was laid off in summer. It took him a long time to get a 25K job now. It's a risky time here, but still worth the risk.

I suugest renting. depends on the location, but I'd say avarage 35-45K/year for a studio, 40-65K for 1-bedroom apartment. my friends lived in Mirdif and Arabian ranches. Although these places have modern and cheap villas but they are far from anywhere else.

Don't worry too much about driving, cause construction projects change from site to site. sometimes you have 3-6 months work somewhere and then go the opposite side of city.

The above are all from friends' experiences that was shared with me cause I am not in construction industry at all and at no risk of sharing it with anyone


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Orthodoxy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here (first post!!) just looking for a little more information...
> 
> ...


answer in quote


----------

